# Playstation & Xbox Addies



## mintaeroboy (Aug 3, 2011)

Add people, no haters, 
Add me psn: Ashleywarfare2


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

XBL Gamertag: Warrior732MN

Currently playing the crap out of BF3


----------



## audioxtc85 (Jun 24, 2011)

PSN: audionut3000


----------



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

PSN: Mr_Inconclusive
XBL: DoubleTakeUno


----------



## L0n3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Psn L0n3wolf717, looking for bf3 buddies.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

XBL: ShiftyShadee

BF3 and MW3 currently


----------



## stonehenge1861 (Jun 7, 2011)

XBL: x615x McTubby lets play some BF3


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

PSN: darkknight122


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

My ps3 just quit reading discs









PSN: DEADLY_HAMSTERS

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrytim (Nov 10, 2011)

I read this forum briefly, i found this forum very interesting. I like it.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

jerrytim said:


> I read this forum briefly, i found this forum very interesting. I like it.


cool story bro... got a PS3 or Xbox username you wanna post?


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

XBL- The Devil Just

Been awhile but i am there lol


----------



## PhoneHACKz (Nov 20, 2011)

Ashleywarfare2

Really are you a girl or a guy?


----------



## numbroino21 (Nov 27, 2011)

XBL-SGT PillowPants

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

PSN: Alejandro_sr
Haha funny thing is that im not mexican and thats not my name made that psn back when i had my og psp and was an inside joke with em amd my friend i was like 12 or 13


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Xbl knatty boy


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

What's peoples opinion of the new metro dashboard


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

PSN- JechtAuron

Dont do much on line gaming until I get a faster internet. I do get online with my phone on my PS3


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

PS3: rockarocka
Resistance 3 FTW


----------



## cd5love96 (Nov 21, 2011)

XBL: Bedtime Ownage


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Xbl twadddddle

I.like the new dash


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Xbl RevosOne

Running Liquid GingerSense 2.1 (Yes I remember what i said about sense last week). @RevosOne on Twitter...


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

PSN : otto8881


----------



## zeeman (Dec 14, 2011)

XBL: johncyrus


----------

